# Just bought Microgarden 14x30 Ebb&Flow 8-Plant



## sicnarf (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.hydroasis.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=H&Product_Code=MG

I just bought this and I wonder if I made the right puchase. Is this a good system? Anyone ever use it? Stoney, what do you think man? (I bought it for 139 usd)


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 7, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> http://www.hydroasis.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=H&Product_Code=MG
> 
> I just bought this and I wonder if I made the right puchase. Is this a good system? Anyone ever use it? Stoney, what do you think man? (I bought it for 139 usd)


I've never used that unit, but from what I could see of it and the description, it looks like a good unit. 

How tall of a plant do you intend to have at harvest time? You can grow 4 plants if you flower them as soon as they reach maturity. If you intend to grow larger, then I would recommend only one plant. Sex your plants prior to putting them into the unit.

Let me know what you need help on.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 7, 2006)

i never used one of those


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 7, 2006)

Stoney, I plan to grow my plants to about 4-5 feet tops, but have room if they grow a littler taller. I'm going to be growing white widow seeds that I just ordered too. It says it's an 8 plant site...I wont be able to get 8 full plants at 5foot each out of this unit? 



> Sex your plants prior to putting them into the unit.



So, this means ill need another cheapy hydro system for starting my babies out in. Ok, I was thinking about buying a 50 USD bubbler unit on ebay for vegging . I think this would be ok.  

I kind of wanted to use the Microgrow ebb and flow unit for the entire process. I figured if I germinated 8 seeds then I could possible get at least 4 females and go from there. I'll be PM'ing you Stoney Bud once all my materials come in. Thanks yall.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 7, 2006)

Also, I plan to flower once they do reach maturity (about 24 inches)


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 7, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> Stoney, I plan to grow my plants to about 4-5 feet tops, but have room if they grow a littler taller. I'm going to be growing white widow seeds that I just ordered too. It says it's an 8 plant site...I wont be able to get 8 full plants at 5foot each out of this unit?


I'm sorry, I misunderstood the size of the unit. It's 13 inches by 40 inches? How deep is it?
How big is the entire grow area, (without the pots), including the height? How tall is your light? How tall is the entire unit from the floor to the top of the uppermost surface?
What type of grow media will you be using? Which nutes are you using? How many gph is your pump? What's the configuration of the fill and drain openings?

These are all questions I need answers to. I think you may have answered some of them, but I don't remember which thread it was in.

The cubic feet of your grow area and the amount of root area are two limiting factors. I have a 3.5 x 5.5 grow area that is FILLED to the max by 4 plants. The WW you intend to grow will need half of your grow box for each plant if you are growing them to 4-5 feet tall. That's all the area for roots that you have. You can fill your entire grow area with only these two plants.



			
				sicnarf said:
			
		

> So, this means ill need another cheapy hydro system for starting my babies out in. Ok, I was thinking about buying a 50 USD bubbler unit on ebay for vegging . I think this would be ok.


If you were to sex the plants in your final grow box, and one was male, you couldn't get it back out of the grow chamber at that point without damaging your other plant. That's why you need to start them in another unit and then move them into the main unit when you're sure they are female. After the plants are in the final grow container, you can't flex the unit, or move the media, or move the plants. To do so would very possibly hurt them. You could use either a drip system or a bubbler to grow the pre-sexed plants in until they are large enough to take a cutting from. Then, flower the cutting, not the vegging plant. This will keep your vegging plant growing good. When growing with Hydroponics, it's always best to have a pre-sexing grow box and a main grow area.



			
				sicnarf said:
			
		

> I kind of wanted to use the Microgrow ebb and flow unit for the entire process. I figured if I germinated 8 seeds then I could possible get at least 4 females and go from there. I'll be PM'ing you Stoney Bud once all my materials come in. Thanks yall.
> 
> Also, I plan to flower once they do reach maturity (about 24 inches)


If you will, lets keep it in the Hydro area for discussion so that everyone can learn from your grow. PM me to point out a post if you like, but lets start a "Journal" for you in the Journal area. That would help everyone. 

If you use the unit for the entire process, it would be impossible to remove any males without hurting your female plants. The individual pots are kind of pointless to your grow and may even slow the growth rate of your plants. Just fill the entire unit with the media and put your sexed plants into it so the top of the root ball is two inches below the surface of the media. How is your water level regulated? Is it adjustable? We'll need to discuss some more procedures before you start your grow so that you understand what you're doing before anything can go wrong. You and I can get you going real fast. Tell me what I've asked and then I can tell you more.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 7, 2006)

> I'm sorry, I misunderstood the size of the unit. It's 13 inches by 40 inches? How deep is it?
> How big is the entire grow area, (without the pots), including the height? How tall is your light? How tall is the entire unit from the floor to the top of the uppermost surface?
> What type of grow media will you be using? Which nutes are you using? How many gph is your pump? What's the configuration of the fill and drain openings?



The ebb and flow unit itself measures 30inches long x 14inches Wide x 17inches High. The actual flooding tray is 7inches deep. The tray has eight 5" white square pots for the growing. Each square is 7inches deep.

My grow set up will be: 47" Long x 20" deep x 72" inches High Note: it's a cabinet im buying. It will also have a 110 CMF 1.5 sones bathroom exhaust fan.

My lights: 2 250watt HPS. Batwing type reflectors. 18" Long x 18 Wide x 8" High

I'll be using Hydrton growing media and Rock-Wool Cubes. Power Series Nutrients & Blend organic nutrient--this comes with the unit, but I may switch to Flora Series. 

I don't know the GPH on the pump yet or the fitting configurations. I will once the unit come in and keep in my journal (Less than a week to ship it)



> How is your water level regulated? Is it adjustable?



I'll know this too once it comes in. But in the mean time I'm busy trying to figure that out online. 

Thanks a lot too. Maybe I can have this thread moved to the journal section, if not I will create one once I am ready rock and roll. 2 Weeks tops.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 17, 2006)

OK, unit just came in today and I quickly ran some test on it using regular water in my bath tub. I knew these systems (ebb + flow) were easy in operation, but seeing it operate right before my eyes made it look idiot proof. Simple to use. It came with 1 pint each Triflex series nutrients (Base, Grow and Bloom formulas). I can line the tray with 8 5" square pots or have the option to grow without them using Hydrotron clay pellets. I am still waiting on my White Widow before I start to rock n' roll.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 18, 2006)

That's a nice looking unit.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 21, 2006)

Up date: Grow cabinet, 180CMF hydro farm squirrel cage fan, Velcro and weather-strip all came into day. Seeds are yet to ship. I also bought 10litres of hydrotron, Flora Series 3 system nutes, 1" and 5" rockwool cubes.

1. need to assemble cabinet, cut a 4" inch exhaust hole for fan and apply wheather-   strip along doors and openings.
***Grow journal will be started in the Journal section once operation begins. And a of questions to come.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> Up date: Grow cabinet, 180CMF hydro farm squirrel cage fan, Velcro and weather-strip all came into day. Seeds are yet to ship. I also bought 10litres of hydrotron, Flora Series 3 system nutes, 1" and 5" rockwool cubes.
> 
> 1. need to assemble cabinet, cut a 4" inch exhaust hole for fan and apply wheather- strip along doors and openings.
> ***Grow journal will be started in the Journal section once operation begins. And a of questions to come.


It sounds like you're almost ready to go for it.

How are you going to grow your seedlings from germination? I don't put my seedlings into the grow chambers until they're at least 4 to 6 inches tall.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> Maybe I can have this thread moved to the journal section,


 
Your wish is my command.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 22, 2006)

Ty mutt.



> How are you going to grow your seedlings from germination? I don't put my seedlings into the grow chambers until they're at least 4 to 6 inches tall.



I think I'm going to have to make/buy a small hydro system for starting my seeds out in. Any recomendations? I want to flower 4 plants, what size tray would I need for my starter system?

UPDATE: the cabinet is put together, sealed and weatherstriped. I have a very powerful 180 CFM fan for this 6'x2'x4' area and 2 6"x12" white metal inlet vents...nothing wrong with over doing the ventilation is there? Waiting on SEEDS and camera for you folks!


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 22, 2006)

UPDATE: Hi all, before I start snapping pictures of my grow I want to say this site has made it a lot easier. thanks to all. I have my system ready to grow and its put me into unknown waters. I'm kinda nervous about starting now..lol I mean I went from a closet growing a female clone turned hermi in MG soil with crappy nutes (R.I.P hermi) to a really more advanced system involving more effort, time and awareness of whats going on around you. BUt, whos to let the small things stop someone from growing their own  bud? Ready, set...grow.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok, my first set of pictures are in. Here is my grow cabinet I've been working on. My WW seeds just came into day as well. Enjoy the grow room pics.

You can see the 185 CFM fan at the top and ducting to outside/
You can notice 2 6"x12" passive air intake vents
250 w HPS
Ebb and flow system. 30"x 14"


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

Stealth!


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

In operation.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

Floor and vents (two 6" x 12" for passive air intake)


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 28, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> In operation.


Man, this looks like the space shuttle!

You've made a hell of a nice setup. Now we're going to see some green!

GREAT JOB !


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 30, 2006)

My seeds have cracked (3 out of 4). I have them in 4 inch rockwool cubes. I made sure the cubes were moist by pouring distilled water over them. THey are sitting in the ebb and flow ready to go, but I have a question first before I add my nutes and turn the pump on.

1. Should I use just water until the seeds sprout with leaves or should I use 1/4 nutes right off the bat with them in the ebb and flow under full operation?

2. Or just wait until they are a few inches tall to start using 1/4 strengh mix?

3. Should I operated my pump 1 hour on 2 hours off right at the beginning or is this too much time in the solution mix for such a young seedling?

THanks guys and gals.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Mar 30, 2006)

use regualer distled water till they are about 2 week old i would do ur pump 30 1 hour on 3 hours off sumthinlike that they dont need too much water if ur drainage isnt real good. they will develope promblems from being too wet at the stem... so watch that if i were u i would only do one plant in that thing... ull have one plant with root promblem or both with root promblems.. weed planst dont share roots too good.. i could see only one plant growin intehre tahts all u need man 1 plant is special on its own u knwo an dplus one plant will get hug in ur sytem if not over gro wit.. so 2 planst isnt very good... IMHO i wouldnt have boought a 100 dollar system u could have made one for about 20 bucks.. plus ur plans always change those system arent really for wed man they not enought room for btu one mature plant... clones would be good to use.. in taht tho... anywyas take my advice u want but ill see what happens

Peace and goodluck


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey , ReaferCheifer26, nice to meet you and thanks for you input. So, techniqually, I can just water them by hand until they are like 2weeks old?

Do I start counting weeks now? Or start when the plant is up out of the soil at least a few inches high?


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Mar 30, 2006)

start counting weeks as soon as teh rigged leaves start to grow... water them by hand in teh rock wool till liek 5 dyas them start teh system with egular water for about a week ...exactly where do teh roots grow in ur setup? in just teh top tub ? if soo thats not gunna work not even for one plant


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 30, 2006)

yo, well the top tray is 7 inches deep x 30inches long x 14 inches wide. I was told that this could grow 2 decent sized plants (4-5ft) and possibly 4 medium sized plants (maybe 3ft). I have hydrotron and rockwool in it. 

Oh, thanks for the advice about the weeks and when to use the pump. Really helped a lot...omg.

Here's a pic


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Mar 31, 2006)

ya tahst shit looks tight man but with ur experience id say u can only grow one plant amn and 7 inches anit much space for roots man whoever told u those fatc either wasnt talking about weed plants or hes wrong... one plant would be safe infact probably teh onyl way to grow.. unless u ahd clones then u can do about 6 of them... if it were me i woudl be doin teh clones ull get mroe bud and u wont have to wait as long... like start with one plant and make it a mother plant.... or just flower out one plant those are pretty much your options with taht hydroponic setup IMHO..... Now if u did soil it would be a different story totally... if u went soil u could grow out 3 huge fuckers and harvest about a pound man at the least... u really should read and think your strategy.. ull amke many mistake growing in teh begging.. ur plans will always be changing.. u gotta think what works best in your situation...

Or idk u coudl veg otu 3 planst to see which are females.. .. Man im just high and trying to save u tiem and promblems so excuse me babbiling on and such...

gotta go peace


----------



## HK-Buddy (Mar 31, 2006)

I would take a look at the small flood-n-drain system you have and then see what kinds of plastic containers you can find to build your own. The fittings are as little as $7 a set and I've worked with some glue trays used to put up wallpaper.  They're a light plastic, but I think they're heavy enough to hold five 5" pots in a row on a level surface.  Combine two of those with a large cat litter container, a pump, timer and some tubing, and you have a pair of floot and drains that hold up to 10 plants and costs about $90 total.  Of course, there are still a lot of other decisions to make and for budding I used two 2' X 4' flood tables.  Smaller system were used to raise the younger girls.

HK


----------



## sicnarf (Apr 4, 2006)

HK-Buddy im now going to use the unit in the pic for vegging, im working out my flower unit now...decions, decions.


----------



## Helile (May 9, 2007)

Thats funny i have that exact same hydro system with the same HPS light. Im sure our grows would be somewhat similar. Check out my grow here!!
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9556

O also.... "with ur experience id say u can only grow one plant amn and 7 inches anit much space for roots man whoever told u those fatc either wasnt talking about weed plants or hes wrong... one plant would be safe infact probably teh onyl way to grow.. unless u ahd clones then u can do about 6 of them... if it were me i woudl be doin teh clones ull get mroe bud and u wont have to wait as long... like start with one plant and make it a mother plant.... or just flower out one plant those are pretty much your options with taht hydroponic setup IMHO..... Now if u did soil it would be a different story totally... if u went soil u could grow out 3 huge fuckers and harvest about a pound man at the least." 
This kid is talking about not having enought root space or whatever. Let me tell you that i grew a 4 ft plant in that system with the little white pots that come with it. Its possible, it does work, check out my grow!!


----------

